# Audi R8 LMS at Le Mans? Not for now...



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

It's a big shame the Audi R8 LMS ultra is banned from Le Mans. Here the reasons.

http://audi-motorsport-blog.blogspot.com/2012/07/audi-r8-lms-at-le-mans-not-for-now.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Good piece Tarek. I wonder if this will change when Porsche comes up to LMP1.


----------

